

Advice on pitching - squiggy22
http://www.aaronkharris.com/advice-on-pitching

======
jcr
discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8174509](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8174509)

It's from a year ago, but there's some good comments by akharris himself.

------
nadavw
Great advice... Totally agree

